
Making Use of HTML5 Storage - parmgrewal
http://www.developerdrive.com/2012/03/making-use-of-html5-storage/
======
vlamingsjef
I really like using HTML5 Storage since it's so easy to implement.

There's one thing you forgot to mention. You can also add arrays and objects
to HTML5 Storage using JSON.parse and JSON.stingify as listed below.

var testObject = { 'one': 1, 'two': 2, 'three': 3 };

// Put the object into storage localStorage.setItem('testObject',
JSON.stringify(testObject));

// Retrieve the object from storage var retrievedObject =
localStorage.getItem('testObject');

console.log('retrievedObject: ', JSON.parse(retrievedObject));

I literally got this from stackoverflow
([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2010892/storing-
objects-i...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2010892/storing-objects-in-
html5-localstorage))

Coincidentally I was building a small javascript bookmarklet for myself this
weekend using localStorage. The bookmarklet allows you to make playlists on
the fly. Check it out on <http://www.jefvlamings.com/projects/Youtube/>

------
rjhackin
This is a good start, but I would like to see more real world experience on 1)
How will this benefit w.r.t replacing or using alongside Sessions (HttpSession
in java for example) 2) Size limits - 5mb and 1mb for IE7, storages different
per scheme/domains 3) Data Security

~~~
Joeri
The size limits are more complicated, because strings get stored as utf16, so
that 5 mb is a lot less in practice. Also, on ie7, you have to fall back to
userData whose capacity depends on the security zone your app runs in, and can
get as low as 64 kb.

I use it to replace cookies for storing settings that don't need to get sent
to the server on every request. The collapsed state of a sidebar for example.

